# Turkey fan displays



## Ray D (Mar 23, 2017)

With all the woodworking hunters on here I am thinking somebody has made their own turkey fan display mounts out of wood. I could easily buy some but that seems silly with all the wood and woodworking tools I own. Post up some pictures if you don't mind sharing your design.
Thanks, Ray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Mar 23, 2017)

Use the back dash of your wife's car.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Mar 23, 2017)

Here is one I did about two years ago for a co worker, The tail was actually in pretty bad shape. The legs were the hardest to get done, but you get the ideal.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Mar 23, 2017)

Made this one last year.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Ray D (Mar 24, 2017)

Those are very nice guys. Thanks for posting your work. Both have some interesting additions to them. I'll have to hit the shop this weekend.


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 24, 2017)

Here's a rug I did a while back

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## CWS (Mar 24, 2017)

That is awesome Barry. You're work always amazes with all the details.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Mar 24, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> Here's a rug I did a while back
> 
> View attachment 125007


Amazing work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 24, 2017)

Here's another elaborate turkey fan display

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 24, 2017)

Oh wait that's the a$$ end!!


----------



## The100road (Mar 24, 2017)

Also made this one for my sister in laws first turkey a few years ago.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------

